# The Historic Watchmaking Tool Collection (film)



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

A film about a man who has been collecting and restoring incredible machines and tools used in watchmaking .(24 mins)

https://www.watchestv.com/videos/2018/8/24/incredible-historic-tools-collection-for-watchmaking


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Does he have a lathe to spare ? I'd really like one. :tongue:

Interesting video. Thank you!


----------

